# MY BEST FISHING DAY EVER 7-16-08



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

It all started bright and early at 4:45AM. Loaded the kayak and headed down to the grassflats with a buddy of mine. We were on the water at 5 while its still pitch black. It was a little spooky casting for the first time since I couldn't see what I was doing. The skitterwalk hits the water and Im ready to work it back in. Since I couldn't see where it was, I was justwishing for an explosionto occur. Then my wish comes true after 5 walks of the skitter. I hear an explosion and then my reel starts to scream. Got him to the yak and he was about a 23-24in red. No pics on this one.I go try again at the docks and within seconds another red hits. Missed him. One more cast to about 4in of water and then another explosion occurs. Got him in and it was a 18-20in speck. I try one more cast to dock at about 7AM and a little pop hits the skitter. Crank him in and it was a cute 6in Red. My buddy got 4 reds also. We pack it up and head home.

A few hours after that, my neighboor Trevor says, "lets go king fishin in your boat." I agree and hook it up. We get out to the pass at around 10AM and drift some hardtails/cigs. 20 min later, my 850 gets a nice smack. Rod starts to bend and drag starts to peel. 10 sec later, comes off. King. I throw out another hardtail and it gets slammed within minutes. Now the drag is absolutely screamin and I cant stop him. Trevor cranks the engine andchases him down. 20 mins go by, then 30, then 60. Now I know its a shark or one smoker of a king. After one long a$$ battle, he comes to the surface and its a big 5 foot blacktip. Cut the line and we go back to the pass.

Now my arms are throbbing in pain but I dont care.We throw out some more cigs and wait. 1/2 hour goes by with only one good hit on Trevor's 704. Then Trevor spots a school of white fish at about 10ft. He says, "Chris, look at those fish. What is that?" I know exactly what that is. I grab my closest rod which happened to be a Stradic with only 10lb Power. Its the same rod and lureI got the little reds on earlier. Throw it out and within seconds, the jack kills it. FISH ON! Thenmy 850with a cig starts screamin. Trevor grabs it and its a DOUBLE HOOK UP!










His is heading one way, while mine is heading the other. I'm about spooled and his is getting close.










After a good 30-45min battle, he muscles it in. He just got his biggest fish of his life!!










Now we can go chase mine which is about 150yards out. A little inshore rod with 10lb isn't really the correct tool to use when your going after JC's. He took the drag out so fast, he burnt my clicker to nothing. Now after a pain staking hour and thirty mins, he is boatside. I tailgrab him and its finally over. 










Total count for the day: 2 Reds, 1 speck, 5ft Blacktip, 2 Jacks around 20lbs. All released

:hotsun:hotsun:hotsun:hotsun:hotsun:hotsun:hotsun:hotsun:hotsun


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap GREAT report and great pics .Thanks for the "thrill " ride!!!


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

great day and its always fun gettin into those jacks on light tackle... i havedone it several times in mobile bay... get behind a shrimp boat while dumpin its catch and it can fun for hours!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I have to admit, that sounds like one great day fishing. Congrats and my hats off to you bringing the JC in on 10lb test.:bowdown


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

Great read. Your story made me feel like I was there on the boat. Pics are awesome. I bet your arms were tired:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jmartintcb (7/16/2008)* I bet your arms were tired


Arms were exhausted! I could have done another drift at the #1 but I wouldn't have been able to persue a fight! Had to quit


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

jacks are definatly awesome fighters.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet report! The jack I caught on 15# power pro took 50 minutes, but an hour and a half??? What a work out! No pics of the shark? I guess that was the same fish Tom battled for a half hour the other day. Good job Chris!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Those jacks sure are fun when you get into a school of em! :toast


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Awsome report. What a day. Sure sounds like it was a blast.:clap:clap


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks for sharing a great report and awesome pics. keep them coming! fish on!!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

great report, great day of fishing,those jacks are a## kicking fish, amazing catch on light line, did yall check igfa, watch out you might get a record fishing that light line.:clap


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

That couldn't be a record! Could it?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *true-king (7/16/2008)* No pics of the shark?


I got one but it wasn't that great. Everytime it got to the boat, it would run off 20-30yards. So when it finally got to the boat again, I told Trevor to just hurry up and cut it. I was sick of that battle!


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Man that's a sweet day!!! Awesome report...Thanks...I'm sure you'll recover from the workout soon and want another go round


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Good stuff, and good catch.



Jacks are tough nuts on light line. I've been trying for a line class record for a long time. hehe


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

great post!! That's a full day of fishing and quite a successful one, too! :bowdown


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!!!

:bowdown

Love that Jack on 10# test. You guys really had a blast


----------

